# Making the most money.... MI



## Tenchains (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello,
I would like some advice in making the most money per day using Lyft. I have tried getting up early and hitting it most of the day only to make around 75-85 buck for that day. I have tried babbysitting concert events for peak pricing and pretty much the same result.
Can I make more more money if if do the nightime scene?


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

I am not an expert but depends on your market and how many people use the app and how many drivers there are. Few users = less money, shorter rides = less money. Try and find areas where there are more tech savvy people that are likely to use the app and longer rides, be careful on driving empty miles so park strategically for pings. Check your phone reception make sure the app has a strong signal, turn phone off occasionally and refresh the app. get on board with Uber you should get 5x the pings.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

It very much depends on your market. Do you also drive uber? Best chances to make money is using both.

Took me about 7 months to find the best times and places to drive in my area and my schedule. I still keep tweaking it weekly.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Tenchains said:


> Hello,
> I would like some advice in making the most money per day using Lyft. I have tried getting up early and hitting it most of the day only to make around 75-85 buck for that day. I have tried babbysitting concert events for peak pricing and pretty much the same result.
> Can I make more more money if if do the nightime scene?


You should try driving at night and if it doesn't work out for you, maybe you should consider moving to a busier market if you want to make more money driving for Lyft, like SF


----------



## Tenchains (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok. Yesterday I went out for first time in awhile with Lyft. And yes I am an Uber Driver but I am probably done using Uber because of the "no tip" on the app. But I worked for 1 hr 46 mins yesterday for Lyft and made $15 for 3 rides. Very often it doesn't feel like I am making any money on this job. I am choosing Lyft for the rare occasions when I might get a tip. Honestly I have made more money for time and effort invested taking scrap metal to the junkyard.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Tenchains said:


> Ok. Yesterday I went out for first time in awhile with Lyft. And yes I am an Uber Driver but I am probably done using Uber because of the "no tip" on the app. But I worked for 1 hr 46 mins yesterday for Lyft and made $15 for 3 rides. Very often it doesn't feel like I am making any money on this job. I am choosing Lyft for the rare occasions when I might get a tip. Honestly I have made more money for time and effort invested taking scrap metal to the junkyard.


Maybe you should create an app for scrap metal pick up.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Which market are you in in MI. If it is Detroit last I checked they had the lowest rate in the us and you will not make money there. Look at the rides app. Request pick up click the ride type and see what the rate is per mile and per minute base fare. Would love to see that.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Tenchains said:


> Hello,
> I would like some advice in making the most money per day using Lyft. I have tried getting up early and hitting it most of the day only to make around 75-85 buck for that day. I have tried babbysitting concert events for peak pricing and pretty much the same result.
> Can I make more more money if if do the nightime scene?


When tax time comes and you divide your net earnings by the amount of hours you've driven, you'll realize you could have made more money by working at McDonalds. Just a heads up


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Doing some quick math you are better off doing something other than rideshare. Side work. Taskrabbit. My kids make 10/hr doing odd jobs and get tipped.Anything is better. Uber has been punishing driver in Detroit since GM gave the nod to Lyft. Lyft being the scared little brother followed suit. I check it at times and am amazed guys drive the market. You would have to have a non existent cost of living

GRAND RAPIDS: .75/MI. .15/MIN.
LANSING: 1.00/MI. .15/min.
ANN ARBOR: .90/MI. .15/MIN.
DETROIT: 70./MI. .15 min
Taxi rate is 1.60/no. In detroit.

.15*60=9.00

Minimum wage is 8.70/hr.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tenchains said:


> Ok. Yesterday I went out for first time in awhile with Lyft. And yes I am an Uber Driver but I am probably done using Uber because of the "no tip" on the app. But I worked for 1 hr 46 mins yesterday for Lyft and made $15 for 3 rides. Very often it doesn't feel like I am making any money on this job. I am choosing Lyft for the rare occasions when I might get a tip. Honestly I have made more money for time and effort invested taking scrap metal to the junkyard.


Check out the Detroit page on up. There's lots of tips there. Also there's some lyft and uber facebook groups you can join for just uber and lyft drivers. If you're doing lyft only and you're not on hourly guarantees or a promo though it's tough.


----------

